# Hello there.



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

I love my espresso based drinks.
I'm a Gaggia classic (2006) owner, and am in the slow process of modding it.
so far I’ve fitted a Silvia V2 steam wand, set the pressure to 9bar (showing 10 bar on my gauge) and fitted a silicone group gasket.


----------



## watsonsam (6 mo ago)

Have you used a new gaggia classic recently? Are they exactly the same as the old ones in build quality and ease to mod?


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

As I’ve said, I’m no fan of the new switches and board. But as for Espresso quality. Yes, after the 9 bar mod, it’s every bit as good as a pre 2015 item. Probably better, as it now comes standard with a Stainless steel shower plate holder, and with a nice “real” steam wand, OEM.
truth is, excepting the new switches, wand and a spring change OPV adjustment, it’s virtually identical to its pre 2015 progenitors. It’s also just as easy to mod. PID, dimmer and pressure gauge all fit happily.


----------



## watsonsam (6 mo ago)

Ah thats interesting; I didnt know there was a steam wand upgrade! Need to sort a grinder upgrade first and think that it will be high on the list of options, if nothing else just to play around with all the mods that people have done as something to tinker with


----------

